# Verification Email Never Works



## strawman (Nov 24, 2011)

I have been on the forum for a little while and I still get the "Please check your email inbox for our verification message and follow its instructions." 

I've clicked it five times, had different emails sent and clicked those links, but, that banner still won't go away.

Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2011)

Not exactly sure what is happening... check your junk mail box etc... When all else fails PM TulsaJeff and he will help you with this problem... Things may be slow due to the holiday....  Thanks for your patience on this matter, it is appreciated... Dave


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 24, 2011)

I verified you manually, Strawman.. you should be good to go now.

Good to have you here.. if you get a moment, make a post in the Roll Call forum and give everyone a chance to give you a formal welcome!

Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## strawman (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!  Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------

